# Moscow, Russia young F



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

This beautiful girl was hit by a car and lives on the street in Moscow, Russia. She is super sweet and looks like a purebred to my inexperienced eye) I am going to try to get her out next week. Is there anyone who can help?
(sorry for the not-so-good picture)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How sad, thanks for trying to help her. hope someone can help you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

How sad...what exactly do you need?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Mods... Please reconsider listing her in "urgent" You're right in that she is not in a shelter with a matter of days, but she lives on the street (a busy one at that) and most certainly is in imminent danger.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I am going to try to get back there on Thursday solely for the purpose of getting her out. I have a friend who is also a flight attendant and she has been successful at rescuing dogs from Russia before. 

The first hurdle is to get her out, the second to get her healthy. Is there a rescue that is interested in her? She's so sweet


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: Mods... Please reconsider listing her in "urgent"


Description for the *Urgent* section
_These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue! *(Pure Bred GSD postings only)* _


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

There are supposted to be around 30,000 stray dogs in Moscow living on the streets and coexisting with people. I've heard that this year they were exterminated because of some international event in Moscow, but I'm not sure. The street dogs do look like German shepherds but they are not nessasarily purebreds. I am for saving this girl if it's possible, I just have no idea how it can be done.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

It sounds like the OP can get her to the US, but she'll need help from a rescue once she gets her here. This sounds the sort of story that could get a rescue a LOT of positive media attention!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Ok, I may be able to go as early as Tuesday, no later than Thursday. The "air kennel" is in place and my liaison is making arrangements with drivers and the vet. I'm going to try to get her out regardless of a rescue stepping up. Its probably the only way she'll live.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

God Bless you Dania...that is so wonderful of you!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

I have been in Moscow several times while adopting my two legged children. I saw hordes of dogs roaming while there, not all were mix breeds. It was very sad. You are doing a great thing here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Dania for caring about this girl - I'm sure once she is here help can be found for her. You and your flight attendant friend are the best. Please keep us posted as to your progress...

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the well wishes and positive thoughts!  It looks like a "go" for Tuesday and I am very excited. There was no "sighting" of her yesterday by one of the flight attendants whom I had asked to feed her. She did say that it was quite cold and that maybe she had sought shelter somewhere. I'll get another report Monday and one more Tuesday before I go.

Please keep your fingers crossed that she stays ok until next week and that I'm able to get her out without trouble.

Thanks again!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Keeping you and this pretty girl in my prayers that all goes well!!! She's soooo close to getting off the streets...........


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Good luck, Dania... don't lose faith!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I'm a little disheartened in that no one seems to have spotted her since I left. I have one more crew to hear from before I leave. I will still go, regardless. I need everyone's positive thoughts and prayers that she is still there, that I can find her and that it ends up a successful journey...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh no - now I'm worried. Fingers and paws crossed that your crew friends find her. We will be thinking of you every day until we hear from you again - it's a precarious existence at best, and dangerous at worst, when an animal (or person) is forced to live on the street..... praying that you will find her.......

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good Luck!!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Great news!!! She was spotted this morning! I'm so thrilled!!! I will keep you posted... I'm hoping to send pics as soon as I see her


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Greetings from Russia. Although not dire, I wish my news was better. It seems there is an embargo in place here in Moscow and as a result I flew half way around the world to feed her. She is a sweet happy girl. I will be returning in the latter half of September to try again. The construction workers have named her Mila (short for Lyudmila) and I've aske them to look out for her until I come back. She and her siblings as well as their mother (who is pregnant again) have adopted a construction site as their "home". My flight attendant friend who had set up much of the behind the scenes work will try to come with me and save the mother (hopefully before the puppies arrive)

I will post pics when I'm back home (9PMish Thurs night) when I will have access to photobucket. Thank you all for your support and please keep the prayers coming for her


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Here's one after yesterday's lunch...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's beautiful. Russia has an embargo on taking dogs out of the country?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She looks so sad


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What an extraordinary effort you have made for this beautiful girl. I am so sorry it didn't work out the way you had planned. It sounds like the people at the construction site will do what they can to try and keep them safe. Will keep all fingers crossed.

She is beautiful, but does look so sad...


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Delta has an emabargo for putting animals in their cargo area. It used to be solely based on actual temperature but apparantly has changed to a uniform span of time May 15- Sept 15. I'm not sure if something had gotten lost in translation or what with person on the Moscow end but he knew this girl was a 6 month old GSD. I don't know why he thought she would be small enough to fit under the seat to travel in the cabin! Aeroflot did not have an embargo and it would have been possible to send her in their cargo area but the fees involved were more than I had access to. I will keep you all updated as my Russian flight attendant friends keep my posted upon each return. I have about 6 of them checking on her and feeding her for me.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Dania, please tell your friends THANK YOU for feeding this young girl - if they can keep her going until the embargo is lifted then you have a good shot at bringing her back in September.

In your original post you mentioned that she had been hit by a car -how badly was she hurt? She is getting around, but that doesn't mean she isn't in pain......perhaps that's why she looks so sad?

By the way, I think this sweetie needs a name! Something Russian, and beautiful...........

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

All those dogs...you are doing a great thing. I truly hope everything works out for all. Good luck- hugs and prayers from here!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

The construction workers at the site where she hangs around have named her Mila (short for Lyudmila). She favors the injured leg a great deal but she did try to scratch with it. I'm not sure if that means it isn't broken or if it's so old that it has healed. Any ideas? I can't wait to get her!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

What a wonderful thing you are doing for Mila. I'm crossing all my fingers for a happy ending and will keep checking in to keep up with her story. Good luck, Dania!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Dogs are often very good at disguising how badly they are hurt, as they don't want to appear vulnerable. An X-ray is probably the only way to tell for sure......with luck she was just badly bruised.
We can't wait to see her here in the US - she will have a big fan club!

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Thank-you for helping this poor dog and others on the streets of Moscow. Look forward to hearing more about your efforts in future.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Whatever happened with this young girl? Did she ever make it out?

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I am in Moscow right now and haven't seen her in the last 2 days, although the construction workers said she is still around. 
Her mother, who was pregnant, had 4 more puppies about 8 weeks ago. 3 have died but one boy is still alive. 
Some of the flight attendants are said that they would like to raise money and have the dogs spayed an neutered. I hope they can do it.
I'm going to venture out again now to see if I can find her...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!! My prayers are with you.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

please keep us posted.
I really hope you find her


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Me too - sending all the good wishes in the world that you find her safe and sound. It breaks my heart to think of these poor animals out on the streets, especially with winter coming on...... tell your construction worker friends thank you for keeping an eye on her.

__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope you find her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Good luck! Hope you find her safe and sound. Please tell your flight attendant friends that I think the spay/neuter idea is terrific and I would be glad to chip in too.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for the well wishes. I was so inspired but fate was unkind (not in the worst way as she is still living in/around the construction area). Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers to stay safe over there until we can get her out!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

What happened Dania? Were you not able to find her? Hoping that the next time you, or your airline friends go over there, they will be able to bring her home. Thanks again for trying......

_____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

